# What color do you use for cross?



## Carson (Jul 14, 2008)

Seems like pretty much everyone uses white or is color neutral, but I'm sure there are a few out there like me that are nonconformists... I use green.


----------



## shelley (Jul 14, 2008)

Dan Knights uses green cross. It made for a fun (read: confusing) game of "do one move and pass the cube" with 5 people and 5 cubes.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 14, 2008)

Right now, it's yellow and white at about 20 seconds. Blue at about 30 seconds.
Other colors about 40 seconds. I hope to eventually ditch Fridrich and be color neutral.

I had to vote other. You don't have an opposite cross option. Or option to select more than one color without being "I am color Neutral!!! "


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 14, 2008)

shelley said:


> Dan Knights uses green cross. It made for a fun (read: confusing) game of "do one move and pass the cube" with 5 people and 5 cubes.



And the point of this game was to solve all cubes right? I can see how it could cause trouble. Now what if everyone used different colors? The one color that wasn't started on was white. That would throw me off.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 14, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> I hope to eventually ditch Fridrich and be color neutral.



Are you going to be Petrus and color neutral?


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 14, 2008)

Bryan said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > I hope to eventually ditch Fridrich and be color neutral.
> ...



I hope, but EO recognition is difficult even without being color neutral.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 14, 2008)

Neutral. Always have been, since day 1.


----------



## shelley (Jul 14, 2008)

pcharles93 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Knights uses green cross. It made for a fun (read: confusing) game of "do one move and pass the cube" with 5 people and 5 cubes.
> ...



It was made even more fun by the fact that our group consisted of three Fridrich and two Roux solvers, so the last layer stage took forever. It took us a while to realize that Dan was trying to get a green cross on his cube. Later the green cross somehow morphed into a red cross. Not sure how that happened.


----------



## SkateTracker (Jul 14, 2008)

YAY, another green user, haha. =] 

I use green, always have, and probably always will.


----------



## brunson (Jul 14, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > fanwuq said:
> ...


No it isn't.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 14, 2008)

shelley said:


> pcharles93 said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



I bet Dan got pretty annoyed when his cube got back to him and his cross was destroyed every single time.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 14, 2008)

I use white because it is bright and jumps out at you so it is easy to recognize and memorize them quickly when studying.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 14, 2008)

i use white most of the time but i will use blue and try out other colors every once in awhile...

i want to become neutral tho. it would help with the speed concept


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 14, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> i use white most of the time but i will use blue and try out other colors every once in awhile...
> 
> i want to become neutral tho. it would help with the speed concept


It saves you about 1 move on the cross step, according to LarsV's study.

And why isn't there an opposite color (white/yellow, etc.) option?


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 14, 2008)

I use green. I have always used it because that is what the instruction manual I used said to make cross on. I have tried to switch so that I could use white as cross, but I have always failed in doing so.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 14, 2008)

There is another thread about this, but...

I solve white cross ~15 average. I sometimes solve yellow, if white will take too long and the yellow cross is blatantly obvious. The percentage is like 96%/4% white/yellow.

I used to be color neutral when I was in the high 30s, but I do not practice that anymore. When I solved Japanese scheme, I'm ~20ish, so still not too bad, haha.

Shelley: did you guys end up solving the 5 cubes? haha.


----------



## Todd (Jul 14, 2008)

White - unless i can see a really easy Yellow cross.

I have tried other colors - but i seem to get confused when i get to putting in C/E pairs


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 15, 2008)

I use white or yellow. Both are easy to recognize.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 16, 2008)

Seems like I'm the only one who uses blue.


----------



## brunson (Jul 16, 2008)

I've always been color neutral and never regretted it and never had a problem with it, but now I'm looking at learning COLL and I'm wondering if it's going to make a difference in recognition.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 17, 2008)

I use Yellow mostly, but if the cross is really easy, I can use white.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 17, 2008)

I voted other, but I really use dual solving, http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/ec-oc.html The math alone was what persuaded me to do it.

Chris


----------



## mrbiggs (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm the only red solver apparently.

Story behind that: when I started cubing I did white on bottom, following a beginner's tutorial. But I soon realized that all my white stickers were wearing off because I was using them more, so I switched to red arbitrarily to balance things out.

I'm slowly working on opposite-color neutral with the plan to eventually become color neutral. I'm already color neutral on 2x2x2 and semi neutral on 4x4x4, so hopefully it won't be too hard.


----------



## Faz (Jul 17, 2008)

color neutral for me all the way. I just like the easy crosses


----------



## SajberPinGu (Jul 17, 2008)

You should have put in "opposite colors" in the poll


----------



## MistArts (Jul 17, 2008)

SajberPinGu said:


> You should have put in "opposite colors" in the poll



And purple too.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm thinking about using yellow, white, and blue if Petrus.
White and yellow for Fridrich. 
Have no clue for ZZ (right now just white or yellow on U/D, Green and Blue on F/B actually. It's the same as BLD orientation for me, which is F Blue, U white).
I don't see the point of color neutral for Fridrich. All crosses are easy. It seems to me that the more difficult for a method to be color neutral, the more rewarding it it.


----------



## popopopolo (Jul 17, 2008)

I use blue.Avg of 17.xx.


----------



## ROOT (Jul 19, 2008)

i use green, its a beastly color!!

also for off-topic, i use pink cross for megaminx


----------



## Tim_Likes_Cubing (Jul 20, 2008)

I used to use green, but then I swtiched to white. But then again, if one colour has more of the cross done; that's a bonus.


----------



## Jude (Jul 20, 2008)

ConnorCuber said:


> I use Yellow mostly, but if the cross is really easy, I can use white.



Me too, exactly. It's weird that so little people use yellow as cross, seeing as within my friends almost all of them do yellow cross, although maybe that's because I taught half of them


----------



## jonny guitar (Jul 23, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> I'm the only red solver apparently.



No, I am too. My nephew does red on top as well. 

I have always done it like this because red was my fav colour when I started cubing however now I like having the white/yellow blue/green for FL2 because they are reallly easy to see and the F2L is the area to save time.


I can do the cube colour neutral but I prefer to always use red.


----------



## Arthur_Adams (Jul 23, 2008)

Blue cross mostly, though I can solve yellow cross as quickly as with blue. On rare occasions I will solve their opposites, green or white, depending on the circumstances.


----------



## audhulma (Jul 29, 2008)

Orange cross, actually. As shown by the poll, I'm the first! 

1st post!


----------



## penguin12321 (Aug 1, 2008)

i use yellow for the cross because it stands out the most and it is opposite to white. (i like that since the Rubik's logo is in the center of white. the logo is somewhat a focal point for me.)


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Aug 3, 2008)

i go with the white because yellow is opposit and helps learning new top layer algs


----------



## rubiksfriend (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't make the cross! Crosses are inefficient anyway. XD


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Aug 4, 2008)

rubiksfriend said:


> I don't make the cross! Crosses are inefficient anyway. XD



One layer doesn't have a great load of freedom, either.


----------



## Carson (Aug 6, 2008)

I find it interesting that a lot of people use white or yellow/white so that they will have a brighter color to make identification of the OLL easier, while I love that using green cross, I end up with using blue(the darkest color) to ID the OLL. For me, it easier to spot the absence of bright colors than their presence. I plan to move more toward green or blue cross once I get a little faster, but unless I go completely color neutral, I plan to use the darker colors for cross and OLL.


----------



## DcF1337 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm neutral. I just solve whichever I see first/whichever is already partially solved.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm colour neutral, I used to start on green, but after I started cubing again after a 6 month break, I just was colour neutral.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 28, 2009)

Green cross ftw.


----------



## Yoshikee (Jun 28, 2009)

I wouldn't say i conformed to doing white. I do white because when i picked up a cube for the first time and tried to solve it i kept the logo on the top because i was thinking i should look at it or something, then i learned more advanced ways of doing it on the bottom and such i tried to do green once and it was such a bad solve no joke.


----------



## cubeman34 (Jun 28, 2009)

Red or Orange.


----------



## vrumanuk (Jun 28, 2009)

Black 
Opposite color neutral.


----------



## StratoPulse (Jun 28, 2009)

Green since the green on my cube is like lime greenish and easy to recognise.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 28, 2009)

shelley said:


> Dan Knights uses green cross. It made for a fun (read: confusing) game of "do one move and pass the cube" with 5 people and 5 cubes.



I wish I'd been there for that. I use green cross too (thanks to Dan), but I back it up with the fact that the natural wavelength for the human eye to receive is a greenish color.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jun 28, 2009)

Interesting...What an old thread! (dates brings nostalgia).
I am color neutral. I remember when I watched Dan Brown's (Pogobat) tutorial...dang that was a long time ago. He suggested being color neutral. I have been ever since. 
Is that a bad thing? Is it easier to choose white/opp. cross only? I've heard it helps with F2l recognition and stuff, but I've tried it, and I always get owned by like a half-formed orange cross...meh


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 28, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Interesting...What an old thread! (dates brings nostalgia).
> I am color neutral. I remember when I watched Dan Brown's (Pogobat) tutorial...dang that was a long time ago. He suggested being color neutral. I have been ever since.
> Is that a bad thing? Is it easier to choose white/opp. cross only? I've heard it helps with F2l recognition and stuff, but I've tried it, and I always get owned by like a half-formed orange cross...meh



I recommend only one color. That way you know what to look for in inspection.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 28, 2009)

Voted white but actually on my speedcube I have black and not white at all


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 28, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I recommend only one color. That way you know what to look for in inspection.





It only takes me about 4-5 seconds to pick which cross. 6-7 on a really tough scramble. I rarely look for the first pair, as I tend to notice it easier while finishing the cross.


Also, guys like Rowe Hessler and Jason Thong seem to manage


----------



## Faz (Jun 28, 2009)

What about me Hadley? 

Yeah CN ftw.


----------



## El Veintitres (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow I guess I'm the least common. I use two color, red and orange.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 9, 2009)

There should be an option for opposite color neutral. I normally solve white cross but I'll solve yellow if it's really easy.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm partially color neutral, but most of the time I use blue

however, I use the japanese color scheme...


----------



## panyan (Jul 9, 2009)

wow, 13 of us blue crossers!


----------



## Engberg (Jul 12, 2009)

I vote Other.
Beacuse Black wasn't an option^^


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jul 12, 2009)

I am willing to say that color neutral is not as good as one cross. You have been tricked! Color neutral only helps on the cross. It also helps to slow down F2L (color neutral only is works decently with beginners method, using it with Fridrich is highly un-recommended).


----------



## brunson (Jul 12, 2009)

@dave,

This has been discussed to death. A) If your choice of color slows you down, then you aren't _actually_ color neutral. B) If you are not and never have been color neutral then you are not qualified to discuss whether color neutrality is better or not.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 12, 2009)

brunson said:


> @dave,
> 
> This has been discussed to death. A) If your choice of color slows you down, then you aren't _actually_ color neutral. B) If you are not and never have been color neutral then you are not qualified to discuss whether color neutrality is better or not.



Thank you! I think I can manage fine. I always get distracted when trying not to be color neutral anyway...


----------

